# 1/18th Decals?



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Where does one find good decals for the 18th scale cars?

I picked up an old NIB mint BRP 1/18th scale pan truck off Ebay a year back for $20 and want to build it and display it in my shop with my other older R/Cs.

I can't find good race decals anywhere. Nascar, Sprint car, anything will work.

Any ideas?

BTW does BRP still make this old style rig? Not many plans torun it ever, but maybe if I can get spares. I think it was their first small R/C car style. Not the new chassis they have. This is a very basic rig.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

ebay and just use 1/24th slot car decals they fit good. No one makes 1/18th


----------



## kmeyer (Feb 21, 2008)

I have never seen 18th scale. 24th are all over. Uusually I use them also, but sometimes I scan them, resize, and reprint on my pc. It's alot of work though and there not that much of a difference between 18th and 24th. This also does not work well if the decals you are scanning have flourescent colors. Home printers don't replicate those well.


----------

